# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > GM Needed Looking for someone to run a Solo Pathfinder AP for me.

## Kvard51

I've wanted to solo run a PF AP for a while but didn't have the time to give a solo game.  I have some favorites, but I'm really willing to play whatever you are comfortable running.  Let me know.

----------


## Kvard51

So nothing?

----------


## Kallimakus

I have some adventure paths stocked up. I don't remember the full list off the top of my head.

Adventure paths tend to be designed for a party though. Is the thought that you'd play it with a single PC, with maybe allied NPC's, or as one player running a party?

What AP's did you have in mind?

----------


## Starbuck_II

Yeah, it is a strange request.

If you are doing completely solo, it would be tough since no one covering all roles  (rogueish type, healer, or Fighter)

But it can be done (Druids cover fighter/healer, issue is skills; Inquisitor/Investigator covers Skills/healer, but till 4th not best Fighter; etc).

----------


## DrK

Would that involved running multiple PCs? And would you reciprocate if a DM were to appear?

----------


## Kvard51

I'd imagine it would require gestalt or something.  Mythic maybe?

I would want to play solo w/ NPC's as deemed appropriate to the story.

It wouldn't have to be an AP, but I am looking for a challenge.

As to which AP's, I think any of the Runelord trilogy, or possibly War for the Crown?

----------


## Kallimakus

Gestalt seems fine for a solo game. I'd usually offer up Spheres of Might/Power if you want to use them, but I think for the Rise/Return of the Runelords, it leans pretty well into the standard magic system.

I know I have the Rise, and I'm sure I had Return, but I only seem to find parts of the latter on my scattered and disorganised computer after a number of backups.

With that, I can offer to run the Rise of the Runelords (anniversary edition).
I also have Curse of the Crimson Throne, Second Darkness, Jade Regent and Hells Vengeance on me if you'd rather one of those.

----------


## Kvard51

Awesome.  Rise would be great.  And Im too much paralysis by analysis for Spheres.

How do you prefer to communicate re: chargen et al?  DMs or Discord or what?

Also, thank you so much!

----------

